# DreamChii Blankii headin to Canada (LS!)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL ~ omg finally done...ready to be shipped! :lol:

front with Chanel's name and embroidery 








back








closeup of the embroidery ^^








ready ready!!!!!









hope you likie? :albino:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!! 
I already want another!!! 
I hope you are up for it! I will definitely ask you for one more!
Thank you so much, it really shows that you put your heart into it.
It's gorgeous! I just can't wait to get it. Wow!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It really looks awesome with the white, doesn't it?
I keep going back to look at pictures of my blanket!
You rock! Really, I'm very happy.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Love how you packed it, love the heart you added, love the way the crown turned out...just love it all!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok I know I'm super excited here,lol, but I'm telling you Rocky and Benji need blankets!!!
haha, as soon as I find some money I am bugging you for more!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Where are you woman??? Did I scare you off with all of my crazy messages? Haha! :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!
> I already want another!!!
> I hope you are up for it! I will definitely ask you for one more!
> Thank you so much, it really shows that you put your heart into it.
> It's gorgeous! I just can't wait to get it. Wow!


LOL!!! im definitely up for it 
ur welcome and thank u so much! 
hehehe~!



~LS~ said:


> It really looks awesome with the white, doesn't it?
> I keep going back to look at pictures of my blanket!
> You rock! Really, I'm very happy.


yes it sure does! im almost afraid to work with white thinkin Dex will run up on it with muddy paw prints one day hahaha >.< but thank god he didnt



~LS~ said:


> Love how you packed it, love the heart you added, love the way the crown turned out...just love it all!


awww~ i could've packed it better but i am super tried from this lol~ i'll pack it better next time  the crown was perfect! the colors were sooo mmm made me want a creamsicle 



~LS~ said:


> Ok I know I'm super excited here,lol, but I'm telling you Rocky and Benji need blankets!!!
> haha, as soon as I find some money I am bugging you for more!


hehehe!!! those cuties will look so stunning layin on top of some  lmao bug away!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Where are you woman??? Did I scare you off with all of my crazy messages? Haha! :lol:


lmao sorry had to upload the pics onto some fb groups to show off the work  and nope u never scare me with ur messages, it was actually funny gettin 4 at one time LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, that's great! And you should definitely show off your hard work!
I can't order just yet, but I'll go take another look at your fabrics.
Do you have any new ones or are they all there?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh and what are the measurements?
Do you think they'll be big enough for my boys? They are 27 lbs each, but slim.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Great job, Pidge! The white is really elegant looking, but my gang are *w a y * too messy for white..lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

chideb said:


> Great job, Pidge! The white is really elegant looking, but my gang are *w a y * too messy for white..lol


Oh I just had to have white! I insisted!
I LOVE white. You are right it demands
more care, but I don't mind.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, that's great! And you should definitely show off your hard work!
> I can't order just yet, but I'll go take another look at your fabrics.
> Do you have any new ones or are they all there?


lol no new fabrics just yet,sorry!  been busy on the orders hehe~ i just got another order in from someone on fb! yay!



~LS~ said:


> Oh and what are the measurements?
> Do you think they'll be big enough for my boys? They are 27 lbs each, but slim.


well i can make the blankets bigger on certain fabrics only tho. the ones with that packaging thing around it...lol~ the default size is 30 x 30 or 30 x 25. unless i order 2 yards of that fabric then i can make it much bigger...agh so confusin haha~ well i made the 30 x 30 and it fit fine on 2 pitbulls LOL!











chideb said:


> Great job, Pidge! The white is really elegant looking, but my gang are *w a y * too messy for white..lol


thankie deb! hehe yes i cant do white for dex either LOL



~LS~ said:


> Oh I just had to have white! I insisted!
> I LOVE white. You are right it demands
> more care, but I don't mind.


white is just poerfect for chanel, she is very clean! hahaha :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

30x30 is great!
Would you have enough of the same two fabrics for two more blankets?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> 30x30 is great!
> Would you have enough of the same two fabrics for two more blankets?


i will have to get 2 1/2 yards of the same fabric  i can order this online if u wish  let me know what kind of pattern ur lookin for and ill give u the swatches


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What I meant is I would probably want the exact same thing you made for Chanel.
But one for Rocky and one for Benji.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> What I meant is I would probably want the exact same thing you made for Chanel.
> But one for Rocky and one for Benji.


ohhhh~ ok i'll check for u. i have some fabric left of the one from chancel but its off by 5 inches on 1 side lol~

the white i can definitely get tho haha! hold on


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ok i found it  is this what u want for sure? lol i'll have to bookmark this


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think so. 
But don't save anything for me, since I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Where is the thread in which you posted fabric pics? I can not find it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok I finally found it, and decided that yes I would want the exact same thing.
But for the little image I want number Ml118 it is also a crown, but different.
Same thing for both boys.
One is Rocky, other is Benji


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Ok I finally found it, and decided that yes I would want the exact same thing.
> But for the little image I want number Ml118 it is also a crown, but different.
> Same thing for both boys.
> One is Rocky, other is Benji


woops sorry lol i was takin orders...it took a while to explain everythin! ok so 2 of the same fabs plus the white back fabs for ur baby boys 

time to write it all down lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's ok. 
Just let me get Chanel's blanket and make sure it's ok for my boys too.
If it is I'll place another order with you shortly after.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okie doks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Please if you don't mind, could you let me know when you ship?
Thank you!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Very Nice!! It's looks fantastic  I hope you do mind me posting on this


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

impressed great job, looks adorable!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jennmay said:


> Very Nice!! It's looks fantastic  I hope you do mind me posting on this


dont mind at all 



Wawies said:


> impressed great job, looks adorable!


thank u!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the white really makes that blanket *POP!*






.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You are so talented P! Everyone likes your blanky! :love2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> the white really makes that blanket *POP!*
> 
> thanks jan! it so does!
> 
> ...





~LS~ said:


> You are so talented P! Everyone likes your blanky! :love2:


LS! lmaoooo u callin me "P" now hahaha!  i have another one to make soon...erghhh lol~ gotta make a pouchii bag first


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, I was feeling lazy...lol, I'll stop! :lol:


----------

